# Colquitt County



## marknga (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone hunting in Colquitt County? One of my co workers in-laws has a farm down there and has invited me to come down and hunt. Haven't heard any reports yet from anyone hunting down there. My friend said that when he was down there 2 weeks ago ML hunting all he saw was skeeters the size of crows!

Mark

"aim small
  miss small"


----------



## Jim McRae (Oct 19, 2004)

Colquitt Co. is one of GA's top trophy counties. Things should start to heat up there around mid Nov to mid Dec. 


Jim M.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Oct 19, 2004)

The last time I was in Colquitt County I saw a mosquito raping a buzzard.  They grow big "skeeters" down there, you know.

It is also a good County for quality bucks, too.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a couple of places to hunt in colquitt co.I have been hunting on a farm here for about 4 years and have only harvested 2 deer.Nothing with horns,hardly ever see anything with horns.Not a lot of deer here but they are some good ones.Only seen three deer this year and hunted about ten or twelve times.Been hunting a monster for three years and only saw him one time two years ago and the farmer seen him last year.Still there just limited to the amount of land that I can hunt.Theres spots in colquitt county that have good deer populations but not near what DNR says is here.GOODLUCK TO YA


----------



## bobcat (Dec 21, 2004)

I killed my first Colquitt county buck on 12/13/04.After about four years of hunting on this piece of dirt it is about time.It's not a trophy by horn but it's a trophy to me.It was a young deer but its horns were screwed up.It had 5 pts on one side and three on the other.The side with 5pts had a third main beam that was broke off, and a kicker out the back about 1 inch long.It was a cool looking rack.   Just glad to kill a buck from colquitt county


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## WILLMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

I hunted 2 days in blakely and didnt see a thing


----------

